# Can't seem to find a driver for my webcam.

## Budoka

I have never been able to get my webcam to work on my laptop and it wasn't enough of a problem for me to make it a priority but I find now that for work reasons I must get it fixed. I think I have isolated it to a driver problem but not sure so would appreciate any help available. I have been using the following wiki: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Webcam and http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/intro.html with no success.

I was able to discern that my webcam is a WebCam SC-13HDL11431N  on Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2232:1018.

http://bpaste.net/show/190273/

It seems to be loaded when I boot the box up but nothing utilizing a webcam sees it. ie: Skype, guvcview.

```
# dmesg | less |grep -i webcam

[    3.217041] usb 1-1.4: Product: WebCam SC-13HDL11431N

```

I have checked everywhere for a driver but can't seem to find one for "SC-13HDL11431N" or "ID 2232:1018."

The Linux UVC Database doesn't list it as supported.

http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices

Nor does http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Drivers which is a site the wiki pointed to.

Google doesn't return any useful info and I don't see anything that is obvious to me in portage so am stumped.

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Budoka,

Build UVC support as a module - what happens now?

Google suggests that its UVC compliant.

----------

## Budoka

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Build UVC support as a module - what happens now?
> 
> Google suggests that its UVC compliant.

 

Sorry for the long delay. I was forced to use a Windows box for the webcam because it became urgent. Anyway now I can deal with this again.

I enabled UVC as a module in my kernel. I seems to have activated my webcam. I say seems because if I use gtk uvc viewer my webcam is working. However no application that uses a webcam seems to work or see it. ie: Skype, Ekiga, etc.

I added the use for v4l and v4l2 thinking that might do it but no luck. Any ideas? Should I start a separate thread? Thanks

----------

## lordalbert

Any news? I have the same webcam. I tried in ubuntu 14.04 and it works! But not in Gentoo  :Sad: 

I try, in ubuntu, to see which module is loaded before starting skype, and the module is loaded after started skype with video test.

The (diff) module are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rndis_wlan
> 
> rndis_host
> ...

 

Could be some of these modules needed to have the webcam working in skype? I'll try it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lordalbert,

Those are all netmork related modules.

----------

## lordalbert

i build UVC in kernel and now it works in skype!

Budoka, have you solved?

----------

## Budoka

No still no luck getting it to work in webcam aware applications. I built uvc as a module should I try building it in the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Budoka,

You need to make sure that the output of lsmod includes uvc, if not the module didn't load.

modprobe uvc and try again.

There should be no functional difference between modules and built in - provided the module is loaded.

----------

